# Goat Shows in OH?



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

I am interested in showing our doeling and possibly a buck but I'm new and I don't know of any shows in Ohio. Does anyone have any ideas or knowledge? Also some showing pointers would be great. :?:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Dairy or meat? Registered or not? If so, with who? I can point you to any ADGA shows. County fairs are always fun and a great learning experience.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Check with the Ohio goat associations. There are a ton of shows in Ohio. On my phone and can't give you any links.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Emzi00 said:


> Dairy or meat? Registered or not? If so, with who? I can point you to any ADGA shows. County fairs are always fun and a great learning experience.


registered Alpine. Not with 4H, It would have to be open shows probably with The ADGA or ODGA. I might see if there are any open shows at our county fairs?


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Check with the Ohio goat associations. There are a ton of shows in Ohio. On my phone and can't give you any links.


Okay, do I just go to their website?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

http://www.adga.org/pages_adga/plain_shows.php?s=s

Those are the shows sanctioned by ADGA. Not sure about in your area, but here most county fairs have an open show as well. I only know of one in my area that does strictly 4H. I can check elsewhere to see if I can find more for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Delaware County Fair has a nice goat show. Is it called Hartford that has the tri county fair? That is also a good one.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Emzi00 said:


> http://www.adga.org/pages_adga/plain_shows.php?s=s
> 
> Those are the shows sanctioned by ADGA. Not sure about in your area, but here most county fairs have an open show as well. I only know of one in my area that does strictly 4H. I can check elsewhere to see if I can find more for you.


 Thanks! we live in the exact center of Oh.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Delaware County Fair has a nice goat show. Is it called Hartford that has the tri county fair? That is also a good one.


What does Tri county fair mean?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is one fair that kids from 3 counties participate because 2 of the counties don't have their own fair. I'm pretty sure it is Hartford which isn't too far from Sunbury.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

I know hartford isn't to far from us. Do you guys that have shown before have any helpful tips, instructions, ext.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Can only show through your registry. Meaning if she is ADGA registered, then you have to attend an ADGA sanctioned show. There is quite a bit of stuff you need to know. Id try to look up some videos on You Tube to get an idea. Things like a milking doe should have a full udder at the time of her showing. Depending upon weather, what kinda "hair" cut you should do on em. With open class is totally about the animal. So bring the best looking animal you can is the goal. Maybe a few pictures of your doe so we can give some pointers on her would be in order?


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm planning on showing a doeling but maybe I'll try to get pictures of the 2 that I'm deciding between. Are you saying that if my does are registered I can't do county fair open shows? Just trying to get some clarity on that. How do I get goats into the proper show stance?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can have them in an open show as well. But Hartford and Delaware have ADGA sanctioned shows.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No, you can show in any open non sanctioned show. But if it is sanctioned and you win, they are going to want to see your paperwork. If you dont have it, then you will get pumped and the reserve will get it instead.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh, so I won't have a problem because I am registered? I'm sorry for being so confused.  I'll make sure it's a non-sanctioned or ADGA/ODGA show.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

ODGA is having a show at Delaware County fairgrounds in June.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Cool! do you know the date of that? We're really close to Delaware too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll have to look. I bet if you went to ODGA they would have it there. I'm thinking the first weekend in June.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks. I was having trouble finding a good video on how to shave your goat for showing so does anyone have a good photo or instructions or video?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

From GoatsOhio Yahoo Group:

Don,t forget to mark your calendars for May 17, 2014, Tri-State DGA annual 4-H clinic, Williams County Fairgrounds, Montpelier, Ohio. 8:00 a.m. quality assurance for ohio 4-hers, 9:00 a.m. plant & seed exchange, 10:00 a.m. goat clinic, with sessions on fittng, nutrition, goat husbandry, showmanship, and more!! Door prizes and lunch provided. Pass this information along to your goat 4-hers. Thanks Scott Carroll

--------------------------

Mark your calendar and plan to attend the 2014 Ohio Dairy Goat Association Buckeye Classic Dairy Goat Show in Delaware, Ohio at the Delaware County Fairgrounds on June 7 and 8. Double sanctioned, double ring Jr. and Sr. doe show, double ring buck show and separately sanctioned youth show on Saturday AM including showmanship.

Relocated in Central Ohio this year, we have a fun weekend planned for youth and open show as well. 
Added to the youth show is a speed milking competition with premiums of $15, $10, $5 for top 3 places; and an art contest going on throughout the day.

The show flyer is posted at the ODGA website and entry form to follow soon.

www.odga.org

See in Delaware in June!

Mary McPherson
ODGA Show Chair
[email protected]


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The Western Reserve Dairy Goat Assoc. has a 2 day show coming up in Burton, Oh May 17-18.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh, Western Reserve? Do you know where that is?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

In Burton


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll check how far that is from us.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

How far are you from pa?


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Pennsylvania? Hours


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I know that a lot of people go to Burton. It's in Geauga County- NE OH. It is a nice show.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Do you have info on that?


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Delaware County Fair has a nice goat show. Is it called Hartford that has the tri county fair? That is also a good one.


I was thinking about going to that Delaware show, but not sure I have enough time. Is the Delaware show a big one? 
I only have one goat show under my belt, so practically no experience. Karen, what is the best way to get babies to lead? I'm talking babies one to two months of age. And also- do I need to body clip a baby? Which size blade for a wee kid, just a ten?
Thinking of taking my 2 month old buckling, also. What do judges look for on these little fellows?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't show so I'm bad with all that stuff. It is a pretty good size show. Worth going to even if not showing.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks, Karen. Good advice on going to watch it.


----------

